# Window Help Please -2015 Chevy Cruz-



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

NoKnowledge101 said:


> First of all I'm not sure if this belongs here or not, if not please feel free to move it where it goes.
> 
> Hello, I have a slight problem with my car... In one of the few places I can park has a tree over it the drips sap from it(not my tree so I can't cut it) and it lands all over my car, thanks to this I wash it about once a week but my problem is there, i had let my mother borrow my car and i hadn't washed the sap off so it was all over my window, she happened to roll the window down for some reason or another and now it's completely stuck rolled down and won't go back up.
> 
> ...


Like you, I’d rather not disassemble a door panel in your situation.

So, if it were me I’d get some plastic dinner utensils (preferably knives) from the local Walmart and insert them equally-spaced along the rubber window seal in order to separate it from the window. 

Then try ‘bumping’ the window up switch and see if that gets it to move. If it works, you’ll be able to get the window back up for cleaning without scratching the glass. 

Be sure to clean the inside of the outer rubber window seal/gasket to make sure residue doesn’t transfer back onto the glass.

Good luck, let us know how it goes...


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Wouldn't goof off or Wd-40 work? Maybe try to put it down the seal to help unstick it.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

neile300c said:


> Wouldn't goof off or Wd-40 work? Maybe try to put it down the seal to help unstick it.


I know I've used Rain-X to get sap off of my windshield before so you could probably use some to free up the window. I don't know if it'll discolour the rubber though.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Even if you took the door panel off, the sap is on the other side of the window. I would use some small wooden wedges to prop the seal out of the way. Be careful not to burn out your window motor trying to get it up though.

*how to remove front door panel chevy cruze*


*Chevrolet Cruze disassembly door Full HD Chevrolet Cruze*


*Chevy Cruze window regulator replacement and diagnosis.*


*Window motor replacement in 2014 Chevy Cruze*


*How to fix your Window Chevy Cruze 2016 by replacing the Regulator*


don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

:moved: to Gen1 Appearance, Body, Detailing, & Interior .


----------

